# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  JAKET  KOI's

## Admin Forum

*
Jaket KOI's for Sale........
*
*
Red and Black*



*Material :*

Shell - Polyester
Lining - Polyester
Arm - Cotton Fleece

*Harga : Rp. 499.900,-*

Hanya Tersedia :

M  :  3 pcs only
L   :  5 pcs only
XL :  7 pcs only


*Navy Blue*



*Material :*

Shell - Polyester
Lining - Polyester
Arm - Cotton Fleece

*Harga : Rp. 499.900,-*

Hanya Tersedia :

M  :  10 pcs only
L   :  11 pcs only
XL :  12 pcs only


- Harga di luar ongkos kirim.
- Available awal Oktober 2014

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Keren........ pesan donk ukuran xl

tsa

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Saya punya udah tiba juga.
> Bahannya bagus .... 
> Fotonya nanti yah.... cari modelnya dulu.


Hmmm..... Ikutan yaaaaa

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> dibawa ke suhu 1C juga ok


Wah mantep abis dr jepang, bentar lagi lelang

----------

